# Photos floues !!!



## korben2005 (29 Mai 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
A chaque fois que je reçois une photo en piece jointe par mai ou que j enregistre un jpeg via safari, celle ci se retrouve bien ds le dossier Photos mais elles sont floues !
Une idée ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2009)

Tu parles de photos sur l'iPhone, ou sur l'ordi?
Si c'est sur l'iPhone, comment fais-tu pour enregistrer des images JPEG depuis Safari?

Et quand elle apparaissent floues, c'est sur l'iPhone? ou une fois transférées sur un ordinateur?


----------



## korben2005 (29 Mai 2009)

Salut, ouai me suis un peu beaucoup mal exprimé XD
Donc quand j enregistre des photos sur l Itouch via son navigateur. 
Tu restes appuyé sur le jpeg et tu obtiens une nouvelle fenetre permettant de l enregistrer.
Mais ça fait aussi la meme chose quand je les enregistres depuis la boite mail de l ipod.


----------



## itako (29 Mai 2009)

Oué c'est normal, les photos son taillées a la résolution de l'écran de l'iphone histoire de prendre le moins de place possible.


----------



## korben2005 (29 Mai 2009)

Ha bon et bien c est nul !
Tu les enregistrent mais quand tu les visionnent c'est pourries, aucun interet je pense !


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2009)

Ben tant que tu les visionnes sur l'iPOD elles restent nettes, non? En tout cas je viens de tester (je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait enregistrer une image affichée dans Safari... merci!) et l'image enregistrée est aussi nette que lorsque je l'ai visualisée sur Safari.


----------



## korben2005 (30 Mai 2009)

tu as bien de la chance car moi quand je vois les jpeg dans safari, elles sont nettes par contre une fois enregistré, elle sont floues !


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2009)

Bizarre....

Ci-dessous un exemple:
La même photo vue dans Safari, puis une fois sauvegardée, vue dans les Photos sur l'iPod Touch






Et sur ce lien, la photo telle qu'elle a été sauvegardée sur l'iPOD Touch et récupérée sur le Mac (ce qui au passage montre que l'image est conservée dans sa résolution d'origine... ici 1024x768)


----------



## korben2005 (15 Juin 2009)

Bon bin je suis passé a l' iphone est ça fonctionne correctement  !!!


----------

